# Tool gesucht zum Probleme merken



## Controllfreak (2 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wer kennt es nicht eine Anlage oder Steuerung hat ein Problem und irgendwie kommt einem alles bekannt vor. 
Den Fehler gab es schon einmal, aber wie hat man selbst oder der Kollege den Fehler in der Vergangenheit gelöst?
Welche technischen Möglichkeiten gibt es bzw. nutzt ihr um euch Probleme und vor allem die Lösung für die Zukunft und die Kollegen zu merken?
Gibt es gute und einfache Tools?

Gruß

controllfreak


----------



## Matze001 (2 Mai 2012)

Erfahrung und Gedächtnis!

Ne mal im Ernst. Ich denke mal nicht das ein Firmeninternes "Wikipedia der Fehler" sich durchsetzen würde.
Einige Sachen die wir machen, machen wir so selten das wir dafür Arbeitsanweisungen erstellt haben, aber sonst...
Fragt man halt mal die Kollegen oder das Forum...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (2 Mai 2012)

Das Problem ist eigentlich nicht das Wissen sondern das Finden.
Du kannst noch so tolle Anleitungen, HowTo und FAQ schrauben, wenn man die Informationen nicht findet.
Simple Suchprogramme wie z.B. Microsoft Desktop Search wirken da schon Wunder.
Wenn du das Abteilungswissen "organisieren" willst, dann brauchst du halt ein Wiki.

Für den Alltag nutze ich in der Zwischenzeit freemind. Dabei handelt es sich um ein einfaches kostenloses Mindmapping-Tool.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## RobiHerb (27 Mai 2012)

*Wiki*



Matze001 schrieb:


> Erfahrung und Gedächtnis!
> 
> Ne mal im Ernst. Ich denke mal nicht das ein Firmeninternes "Wikipedia der Fehler" sich durchsetzen würde.
> Einige Sachen die wir machen, machen wir so selten das wir dafür Arbeitsanweisungen erstellt haben, aber sonst...
> ...



Doch, das geht und es ist rechr einfach zu handhaben mit einer Freeware Wiki Software. Ich habe das seinerzeit bei der Lenze EtherCAT Entwicklung intern mit dem Kollegen L. eingeführt und war erstaunt, wie schnell wir eine Wissensbasis aus der Praxis aufbauen konnten.

Bei Bosch hatten wir das 1985 mit Kartei Karten gelöst.


----------



## dalbi (28 Mai 2012)

Hi,



Controllfreak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer kennt es nicht eine Anlage oder Steuerung hat ein Problem und irgendwie kommt einem alles bekannt vor.
> Den Fehler gab es schon einmal, aber wie hat man selbst oder der Kollege den Fehler in der Vergangenheit gelöst?
> ...



z.B. http://www.dokuwiki.org/

Gruss Daniel


----------



## schichtelektriker (10 Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
wir nutzen seit ca. zehn Jahren eine Störungstabelle in Excel, 
gegliedert nach Datum, Schicht, Name und Anlage. 
Funktioniert recht gut, da man die Filter- und Suchfunktion nutzen kann. 
Man muss nur alle Kollegen dazu anhalten, auch alles Relevante einzutragen. 

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Sockenralf (10 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wir dokumentieren unsere Zeiten für das Controlling in einer Access-Datenbank.
Dort wird auch eingetragen, welche Anlage, welche Kostenstelle, welche Zeit --> eben für´s Controlling
Weiterhin tragen wir ein: wer hat´s gemacht, was war der Fehler, wie wurde er gefunden, was wurde gemacht (Freitext), wann kam die Störungsmeldung etc. --> Davon einen Ausdruck in den "Notizenordner" (quasi ein elektrisches Logbuch) an der Anlage --> jeder MA kann immer blättern, was denn so alles an der Anlage passiert ist.

Wenn die Datenbank mal steht, ist es die größte Herausforderung die MA immer daran zu erinnern, den Ausdruck abzuheften 


MfG


----------



## marlob (10 Juni 2012)

Wie wäre es mit OTRS. Die haben auch eine Opensourcevariante. Da hast du unter anderem ein Ticketmanagement, Knowledgedatabase usw.
Weiter Features hier http://www.otrs.com/de/software/otrs-help-desk/features/


----------



## Rudi (10 Juni 2012)

schichtelektriker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir nutzen seit ca. zehn Jahren eine Störungstabelle in Excel,
> gegliedert nach Datum, Schicht, Name und Anlage.
> Funktioniert recht gut, da man die Filter- und Suchfunktion nutzen kann.
> ...


Ja das sind die Praktiker. Nicht extra komplizierte Lösungen suchen. Exel oder Textdatei reicht  durch die sehr guten Suchfunktionen oft aus.


----------



## marlob (10 Juni 2012)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ja das sind die Praktiker. Nicht extra komplizierte Lösungen suchen. Exel oder Textdatei reicht  durch die sehr guten Suchfunktionen oft aus.


Dann würde ich aber Excel bevorzugen. Hat halt mehr Möglichkeiten für spätere Auswertungen.


----------



## knorpe (2 August 2019)

da ich ach gerade auf der suche nach einer lösung bin unser service zu verbesser (haben eine eigene support abteilung) würde ich gerne wissen ob breits erfahrung habt mit einer software/datenbank lösung um vorgange zu erfassen (maschinenbau) und zu dokumentieren. 

lg


----------

